# Brake question



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

I've just got an old Santana 27" that I'd like to convert to 700c wheels. I can't adjust the cantilevers to work with the 700's and have been toying with the idea of changing the brakes. I have Mafac Competition center pulls and Raids if the Competitions won't reach, but am hesitant to remove the canti bosses to create the clearance needed for the Mafac's. Having never seen a tandem with anything other than cantilever brakes I question the feasibility of the change.

Is there anyone here that has any experience or knowledge of the use of center pull brakes on a tandem? I am running Raid's on a single and am quite happy with the control and braking force they produce, but don't have the experience with a tandem to know if they are compatible with a tandem and its added weight.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Velonautic (Jun 27, 2009)

.02, Many race tandems utilized standard road caliper brakes. Running something less than the most powerfull brakes available just requires an attitude adjustment in the way you ride. In your case I would be suprised if you could not find a v brake that would able to be canti post mounted and adjustible enough to accomodate 700's


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Velonautic said:


> .02, Many race tandems utilized standard road caliper brakes. Running something less than the most powerfull brakes available just requires an attitude adjustment in the way you ride. In your case I would be suprised if you could not find a v brake that would able to be canti post mounted and adjustible enough to accomodate 700's


Yeah, I mis-spoke, I have seen caliper brakes on tandems, but I think that I'd be better served with the Mafacs than the longer caliper brakes that would be needed. I'm really not interested in v brakes and have had good experience with Raid's on one of my bikes and competitions on one of my wifes bikes. But having never seen a tandem with center pulls I have wondered if there is a reason.

Thanks


----------

